

[Tell YC]Let's build a Crowdsourced webapp - shabda

A litte backstory: When I left my Job to start my startup life, the first thing I did was http://www.7days7app.com/ . Building a webapp in a day is taxing, but a lot of fun. But these are just ... webapps, not usable webapps.<p>So at news.YC, we have a great collection of people who are interested in Webapps. It would be a great idea to crowdsource together, to build an useful webapp, with a deadline of a week. (This part is important! :) )<p>What we need:<p>An Idea: Let us all propose ideas, as a new top level comments, and discuss them. Vote up trhe ideas you like, and we can agree on the most promisisng idea.<p>Development: A lot of us here are developers, so I don't think this should be a problem. For whatever this is worth, I would be willing to deveote a significant amount of time next week to this.<p>Design: I don't think there are a lot of designers on news.YC. If we can find designers who are willing to be part of this experience, cool. Otherwise, I think I can convince my partners at www.Uswaretech.com, to sponsor a reasonable money for the designs.<p>So what are we waiting for? Let's get started!<p>[Edit: Formatting, of course]
======
inovica
Rather than getting complicated, see if something can be built that is really
simple at first and if this works then move to creating something else. Two
initial ideas from me:

1\. A simple site for people to post ideas they want to work on with others.
Discussion and possibly some collaboration tools around it. All work would be
virtual with this model I suppose, but a site like this provides the mechanism
to run your idea more than once

2\. Create a simple host/service/site monitoring tool that is distributed
across multiple servers

From my own experience, and I suspect others here would agree, small teams
work the best, so you could always post several ideas and on a first come
basis these can be allocated. Then have a demo day for everyone to vote for
their favourite.

~~~
shabda
I am hoping we can do this as an experiment in Crowdsourcing, how fast can a
group of interested and intelligent people can come together to build
somethinh, which is __Usable __.

------
aaronblohowiak
Perhaps you meant <http://www.7days7apps.com/> instead of the broken
<http://www.7days7app.com/>

Have you created a project at some hosted distributed scm repo service?

~~~
shabda
Not yet, let us decide on the idea, and we can host it on Google code/Github
etc?

